# My Rats Cling to their Cage?



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

My rats, Pan and Lucy were bought on June 12 this year, they are about 3-4 months old. So far they seem very comfortable with us an me, my friend who also owns a rat came over and met the girls today. When I reached in to grad the girls from their hammock they both wrapped their hands around the cage bars and clung for dear life. They tend to do this a lot unless I catch them while they are awake and running around their cage. I wouldn't be asking this except that my friend then commented on the behavior and said her rat runs to greet her.
So I'm wondering if anyone else has 'clingers' and what they did to reverse the behavior.
Thanks, T.


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

I've had my rats for over a year now and sometimes when they're near the door they'll grab on to the bars if I try to pull them out. They love me and run to greet me, but I think sometimes rats just don't like to be lifted out. Maybe it's the way we do it, or they just don't want to come out.

I never drag my rats out, I always wait for them to come see me. I would suggest you try letting them come on their own first. Mine, for instance, see I show up, run out of their house, come sniff me, then they run off to pee, and only then come back. So maybe your ratties have some unfinished business or don't feel awake yet to play. You can tap on the cage to wake them up and get their attention, then offer them treats by hand so they'll have a more pleasant time greeting you. And then try to straighten your arms so they can climb out of their cage and on you. They probably won't do it immediately but offer them healthy treat, like cereals, to lure them out. I also leave my cage open frequently so my girls can run around on top and climb all over, if you have room, try it. Good way to give another climbing and exploring area. I'm sure in no time they'll run out to greet you and try to climb. If they don't want to, then just wait a bit and they'll finish their business first.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As far as clinging to get away or avoid being taken out, that is a training issue.

Now, my boys are little monkeys and constantly climb their cage bars. I encourage this by removing all of the ramps in my cage. It is wonderful exercise!


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

My girl Peanut Butter does this. She ALWAYS runs up to the door to greet me but as soon as I put my hands underneath her to scoop her up she bolts to the nearest wall of the cage and clings on for dear life. As soon as I pull my hands away she is back at the door and well repeat. My other girls used to be the same way but they just got used to me picking them up. Peanut Butter is my ONLY rat who does this and she has been in this home the second longest (since Toast was at the vet for a few weeks even though we got her first)
Peanut Butter also freaks out if she is ANYWHERE unfamiliar and stress poops all over the place. She is just a huge wuss really but I love her and she is one of my sweetest rats.
So it could just take them awhile to get used to you picking them up. I got Peanut Butter in mid May.

Also, cagedbird, I don't have any ramps cept one in my girl's cage which is reaaaaally tall.
My boys are getting REALLY pudgy, should I remove their ramps in their cage which is half the size of my girl's cage so they can get some more exercise?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yup. Take them out. Rats that still have control of their limbs (for example, not older rats with HED) don't need ramps and love to get around without them. Bar climbing, hopping from level to level and hammock to hammock is great exercise and fun for them.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I can get Kucy to climb on my arm and such, and I btry and leave the door open for them. I suppose that I simply have to patient (;


----------

